# Canning question



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I am still working with these apples. some I will save to dry but some need to be done now.

My question is: The two batches of apples all have floated to the top. what in the world am I doing wrong? I guess I have apple juice now at the bottom and the apples are At the top. Raw packed pull to bursting, then water.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I always heat my apples in boiling solution for about 5 mins then pack in jars. I do either just simple syrup, a cinnamon simple syrup, or an apple pie spiced syrup. Then pack full and pour liquid over. Never have any floating and jar stays full. HTH


----------

